
Toyota develops technology for brain waves to steer wheelchair - fiaz
http://www.latimes.com/business/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-as-tec-japan-brain-controlled-wheelchair,0,2892848.story
======
endlessvoid94
This technology doesn't seem to have come a long way in the past several
years. I remember reading about that Duke University experiment in 9th grade
(I'm a 5th year college student now).

I guess it's progress because it's Toyota, not a University research project.

